# Oh no!



## Reaver (Aug 16, 2012)

*  The production of Iron Man 3 has been halted because Robert Downey Jr. hurt his foot.*​


----------



## Endymion (Aug 21, 2012)

Not looking forward to that movie. Robert Downey Jr. is great but the movies are overrated IMO.


----------



## FireBird (Aug 22, 2012)

Iron Man 1 was a great movie but Iron Man 2 was a completely mixed bag. The scenes that built on the character were great but everything else was terrible. I really hope they can pull off the next movie with the Mandarin but I will always remain a bit cynical until it comes out.


----------



## Devor (Aug 22, 2012)

It should help that the Mandarin is a better villain.  Iron Man 2 fumbled creatively, but I don't think it created any garbage that would latch on to Iron Man 3.  We'll see what happens, but Downy is good and many of these movies have been great, so there's at least potential.


----------

